# wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung



## p00nage (26. Mai 2009)

*wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

Hallo also bin seit kurzem hier angemeldet weil ich mir endlich wieder nen neuen Pc kaufen werde ( natürlich alles einzeln ).

Gehäuse: Chieftech Big Tower Mesh
Hardware wird so werden:
Board: DFI Lanparty DK X58-T3eH6
CPU: Intel i7 920
Speicher: 3x2GB 1600er aber noch ka welcher
Graka: vorerst ne gtx 260 ( jmd nen herstellertip? )
Netzteil: Enermax Liberty 620W ( hab ich schon)
+ üblichen kleinteile ^^

Gekühlt werden soll am anfang nur die CPU später aber auch der ganze rest und sollte halt ziemlich leise sein aber soll alles intern verbaut werden .
Und das P/L sollte passen 

falls ihr noch iwelche angaben braucht oder fragen habt /w me 

würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich bischen hilfe bekommen würde weil gibt soviel auswahl und für nen noob^^ ist es ziemlich schwer weil jeder ja andere ansprüche hat

mfg p00n


----------



## DerGamer (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

hier wurde erst über ein i7 system diskutiert WaKü für i7, Neuling braucht Hilfe


----------



## p00nage (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

ja hab alle themen ja verfolgt und auch die info´s zr wakü und so durchgelesen aber finde jeder fall ist weng anders zudem kann ich dem TE von dem thread den du gepostet hast net ganz folgen.


----------



## DerGamer (26. Mai 2009)

ok mein vorschlag
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/0740fe60d46a01754122db8a7521733d

wie viel möchtest du überhaupt für deine wakü ausgeben


----------



## nemetona (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

@der Gamer,
jede Waküzusammenstellung sollte in einen eigenen Thread abgearbeitet werden da jede Wakü anders ist. z.B. hat p00nage ganz andere Möglichkeiten zur Radimontage mit seinen Chieftech Big Tower wie der TE des von dir verlinkten Threads 

P.S. es gibt hier auch einen "Ändern" Button, dies erspart solche Doppelposts.
P.P.S. ich glaube ein Gehäuse hat er schon ( Chieftech Big Tower )

@p00nage,
wie hoch wär denn dein Budget für die erste CPU only Ausbaustufe, und wie definierst du ziemlich leise, unhörbar, oder ist ein dezentes Geräusch ok?


----------



## p00nage (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

naja sollte schon ziemlich leise sein so das man es zb beim leisen film schaun net hört  mir is klar das lüfter einen gewissen "lärm" machen und brauch auch welche da ich es ja nicht passiv kühlen will ( geht intern schlecht) und preislich ist eig nebensächlich da ich halt nen ferienjob machen werd ( hab ab nächster woche 3 monate frei) und dann soviel abreit wie halt nötig ist aber es sollte schon auf p/l geachtet werden deswegen nehm ich ja auch den i7 920 und net nen größeren und so  
weil hab beim letzten pc den fehler gemacht und ca 3000€ mit bildschirm ausgegeben und naja lieber 2 ma p/l gekauft als einma des beste

ps: @nemetona hab den tower ma aufm schreibtisch gestellt hattens ja die woche ma drüber 

und wie sind die lüfter? leuchten doch grün oder ? http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p5684_Nanoxia-FX-12-1250-PWM---120x120x25mm--.html 

weil soll optisch wahrs so grün/orange werden wegen dfi board  oder jmd andere vorschläge?( wenn sich jdm mit lackieren von gehäusen auskennt könnte er mir gern ne pn schreiben sonst wird das hier zuviel)


----------



## DerGamer (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

sorry das habe ich übersehen 
was meinst du genau mit den rest? auch das bord
ja er leuchtet grün
von vielen wird der lüfter vorgeschlagen Noiseblocker NB-Blacksilent XL2 Rev.3


----------



## p00nage (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

ja des soll später auch ggf nachgerüstet werden können (hab ich halt mit angegeben net das dann die pumpe oder so zu schwach gewählt wird weil hab lieber bissl luft nach oben  )


----------



## nemetona (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

So lackiere ich einen Gehäuseinnenraum!

Was heisst denn " vorerst ne GTX 260 " wie lang möchtest du sie behalten, und was kommt danach?

Bleibt der Tower jetzt auf dem Tisch? ( wegen Radimontage )


----------



## p00nage (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

jo denk schon  denk der radi kommt mit sicherheit in den deckel weil sonst wüsste ich net wo ... zumindest ist sonst überall nur für 92er platz und net für 120er. und vorerst heißt halt das ich ne gtx 260 kauf und dann wenn mir die leistung nimmer reicht und die neuen dx11 karten da sind halt umsteigen werde wenn der preis sich wieder eingependelt hat und dafür dann nen graka kühler ( evtl wenn mir die gtx zu laut ist wird die auch unter wasser gesetzt  )

ps: die anleitung zum lackieren hab ich auch schon durchgelesen nur ist die iwie ziemlich oberflächig weil so vom sprühen und so würd ich schon hinbekommen nur ist halt die frage ob ich alles komplett abschleifen muss was ich mir fast unmöglich vorstelle bei dem case vorallem innen oder ob man mit ner guten farbe einfach drüber sprühen kann weil die oberfläche ist ja eig nicht so schlecht )


----------



## DerGamer (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

dafür ist meine pumpe perfekt sie schafft 600l/h
eine gute kühlung erreichst du so um die 300l/h und jeder kühler den du einbaust kann denn durchfluss bremsen


----------



## nemetona (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

Abschleifen wird nicht nötig sein, ordentliches Anschleifen aber schon.
Schau mal auf die ersten Seiten meines Tagebuches, dort wird die Lackierung meines Cosmos S behandelt.

Bevor es nun an die Wakü-Zusammenstellung geht, wie viel Platz hast du in der Länge für den Radi im Deckel?


----------



## p00nage (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

der deckel is genau 50cm lang (ohne frontblende da eh nutzlos)
jo dein tagebuch auch schon gelesen aber dein case is ja drin quasi alu oder? und bei mir ist schon wie lack drauf ( gräulich alles)


----------



## DerGamer (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*



p00nage schrieb:


> der deckel is genau 50cm lang (ohne frontblende da eh nutzlos)


du musst innen messen weil du dein nt oben hast


----------



## nemetona (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

Wie viel Platz hast du in dem Bigtower von Oberkante Netzteil bis zu Dach ( innen) ?
Ja mein Case ist innen aus Alu, aber deine lackierte Oberfläche brauchst du nur anschleifen, grundieren und drüberlackieren.


----------



## p00nage (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

nee da ist genug platz zum netzteil wenn net muss es wo anders hin

ps war zu langsam ^^ 

sind 18cm und NT ist 14cm lang

ps : mit was schleif ich am besten an und was für ne grundierung bzw farben marke ist zu empfehlen ?


----------



## DerGamer (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*



p00nage schrieb:


> nee da ist genug platz zum netzteil wenn net muss es wo anders hin
> 
> ps war zu langsam ^^
> 
> ...



meinst du wirklich 18cm ich glaube nicht
mit nt passt kein triple radi


----------



## p00nage (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*



DerGamer schrieb:


> meinst du wirklich 18cm ich glaube nicht
> mit nt passt kein triple radi



was ist an 18cm so schlimm ? 

wieviel braucht man wohl um nen radi unter zu bringen ?


----------



## DerGamer (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*



p00nage schrieb:


> was ist an 18cm so schlimm ?
> 
> wieviel braucht man wohl um nen radi unter zu bringen ?



ich glaube wenn man lesen kann ist man klar im vorteil
um es für mich ganz sicher zu stellen 
du hast dieses gehäuse Chieftec CA-01B-B-SL-OP Mesh-Big - black/silver


----------



## p00nage (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

ja das habe ich


----------



## DerGamer (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*



p00nage schrieb:


> ja des habe ich


da passt der triple natürlich 
wenn geld keine rolle spielt würde ich dir diese vorschlagen XSPC RX360 Triple Radiator
der hat eine höhe von 6cm und der lüfter noch 2.5cm (8.5cm)
und noch eine blende dazu Blende Triple (360)/Meshguard Stainless Steel


----------



## p00nage (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*



DerGamer schrieb:


> meinst du wirklich 18cm ich glaube nicht
> mit nt passt kein triple radi


 
und was meintest dann damit ? dachtest bin unfähig nen abstand zu messen oder was ...



DerGamer schrieb:


> da passt der triple natürlich
> wenn geld keine rolle spielt würde ich dir ....



du liest auch net aufmerksam oder??? ich hab gleich erwähnt das ich nen Big tower gehäuse hab und das das P/L verhätlnis auch gegeben sein soll...


----------



## nemetona (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

Als solide Basis für spätere Erweiterungen würde ich dies vorschlagen.
Blende kannst du nach eigenen Geschmack wählen genauso wie die Farbe des Schlauches.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p00nage (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

1.wie ist der üfter im vergleich zu deinem ? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Nanoxia FX+12-1250 PWM ( 120x120x25mm ) Nanoxia FX+12-1250 PWM ( 120x120x25mm ) 78185

2.und wäre Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HK CPU LGA1366 Rev. 3 Watercool HK CPU LGA1366 Rev. 3 10194

net die bessere wahl?

3.zudem schlägst in deinen beispiel konfig für silent die Aquacomputer Aquastream XT vor 

4. gibts auch nen guten AGB der nicht in nem slot verbaut wird ? weil bei mir ist ja so ne mesh blende davor o das man ihn net sehen würde


----------



## DerGamer (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*



p00nage schrieb:


> und was meintest dann damit ? dachtest bin unfähig nen abstand zu messen oder was ...
> 
> 
> 
> du liest auch net aufmerksam oder??? ich hab gleich erwähnt das ich nen Big tower gehäuse hab und das das P/L verhätlnis auch gegeben sein soll...



ich habe es mit diesem gehäuse verwechselt Chieftec Mesh-Serie LCX-01B-B-SL Schwarz (Midi)
und da habe ich den abstand so um die 5 cm geschätzt 
wenn du dich angegriffen fühlst bitte ich dich um Entschuldigung


----------



## p00nage (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

ok kann ja jedem ma passieren   ist ja nett das du mir versucht zu helfen


----------



## DerGamer (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

du weist aber auch nicht was du geschrieben hast zitat:" preislich ist eig nebensächlich da ich halt nen ferienjob machen werd" 
und P/L ist relativ oder nicht für ein sind 50 euro wenig für ein anderen viel


----------



## nemetona (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

Gut nun mit den Nettigkeiten, dies kann man doch per PN klären 

Die Nanoxia sind etwas lauter wie die S-Flex, wenn sie dir besser gefallen nimm aber nicht die PWM-Version.

Der von mir empfohlene HK 3.0 LT bietet die selbe Leistung wie der HK 3.0, wenn die die Kupferoptik den Aufpreis wert ist?

Richtig entkoppelt mit den Passenden Deckel ist die Laing auch kein startender Jet, aber die AS XT ist auch keine Schlechte wahl, wenn du die Features der AS nicht benötigst kannst du dir auch eine günstige Eheim 1046 mal ansehen.

Klar gibt es auch andere AGB´s, ich dachte in deinen Bigtower hast du so viele Slots, da wär der AGB simpel zu montieren.
Magst du lieber einen Röhren-AGB?


----------



## p00nage (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

ja naja ich nehm ma jetzt nen anderen vergleich weil bei wakü kenn ich mich nochnet so aus

zb cpu : vergleich ma i7 920 mit 940 ... der 940 hat mehr leistung aber ist soviel teurer das es sich einfach net lohnt ihn zu kaufen selbst wenn man eig das geld hätte 

@nemetona: klar hab ich viele slots frei nur halt dumm wenn man von ner schönen AGB nix sieht  

und die Laing kann auch optisch was her machen oder ??? ist sie wirklich soviel lauter wie manche sagen ?
ich wollte später wenn ich die wakü aufrüst ( die restlichen kühler) eh ne lüftersteuerung kaufen aber noch ka welche und der CPU lüfter hat sonst keine vorteile ? weil der cu wird doch überall empfohlen


----------



## DerGamer (26. Mai 2009)

und außerdem hat er eine spitzenmäßige leistung XSPC RX360 Triple Radiator
noch ein test über den DeXgo - Reviews: XSPC RX360 Radiator im Vergleichstest (Seite 1) aber halte mir bitte nicht das contra vor

ich habe die lüfter  Aerocool V12 Blackline Edition sie laufen 1000 bis 1200 umdrehungen und meine laing plus ist nicht lauter als die lüfter


----------



## nemetona (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

Hier kannst du dir selbst ein Bild vom Leistungsunterschied der CPU Kühler machen.


----------



## p00nage (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

ok ich mach mir ma nen bild bis morgen und meld mich wieder  könnt natürlich weiteres vorschlagen


----------



## z3rb (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

EIne frage @nemetona :

Ist dieser Radi nicht besser als der xspc ? und er kostet nur 10 € mehr ....


gruß


----------



## nemetona (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

Der TFC bietet eine minimal bessere Leistung, der Unterschied ist aber nicht groß.
Man kann auch noch einmal 30€ mehr bezahlen und einen Evo 1080 nehmen, er könnte auch einen günstigen Magicool Slim Trpple wählen wenn er mit 2-3k mehr leben kann, um dies zu kompensieren kann man auch noch einen Single Radi ins Heck schrauben.
Möglichkeiten gibt es einige, die Konfi ist auch nur ein Lösungsansatz


----------



## p00nage (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

also hab mir ma alles durchgelesen und denk der presi für den radi ist ok  und beim cpu kühler macht die CU version doch weng mehr her  also sind die beiden dinge schonmal sicher und die lüfter eig auch 

was würdet ihr zu dem board : ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 1366 - DFI LANPARTY DK X58-T3eH6 für ne schlauchfarbe nehmen ? bzw wie ist es mit wasser färben oder gar beides?
meint ihr grüne schläuche + orangenes licht geht ? (nur dann ist die frage welche farbe ich den innenraum des gehäuses mach... fagen über fragen aber denk des wird schon

Und welcher AGB wäre empfehlenswert ( auch optisch) leider kommen die für slots nicht in frage da man sie bei mir nicht sieht

und grad ma geschaut wo ist der unterschied von der lautstärke her groß von der empfohlenen Laing zur*Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1Plus*
weil kostet nur 9€ mehr und scheint mehr zu können


----------



## bundymania (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

sehr gut passen würde dieser Schlauch:

DangerDen Tube - Green UV 16/10mm - A-C-Shop

In der Größe gibt es momentan nichts besseres ! 

Dazu:

10mm (3/8") Schlauchtülle AG1/4" mit O-Ring (High-Flow) - A-C-Shop

oder:

10mm (3/8") Schlauchtülle AG1/4" mit O-Ring (Perfect Seal) - A-C-Shop

Als AGB würde ich einen Röhren AGB empfehlen, 150er wären ok (oder du guckst mal in meinen Verkaufsthread  )

Wasserkühlung, Ausgleichsbehälter, Alphacool: Alphacool - A-C-Shop

EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption Reservoir 150 Rev.2 - A-C-Shop


Die "normale" Laing reicht vollkommen aus und ist etwas leiser als die Plus Variante.

Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T - A-C-Shop

dazu einen Deckel:

EK Water Blocks EK-DDC X-Top Laing DDC V2 - Acetal Aufsatz - A-C-Shop


obendrein bekommst du bis zum 2. Juni 10% Rabatt in dem Shop !


----------



## p00nage (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

hi denke die 16/10 sind mir zu "dick" und werd nur die 13/10 nehmen zudem gefallen mir so tüllen auch net so hab lieber was zum schrauben  und da werden dann die 16/10 erst recht zu dick und dein AGB den du vkst sieht net schlecht aus 


bundymania schrieb:


> Die "normale" Laing reicht vollkommen aus und ist etwas leiser als die Plus Variante.
> 
> Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T - A-C-Shop
> 
> ...



auch wenn ich später ma board und alles mit kühlen will ? evtl sogar festplatten ?


----------



## bundymania (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

ja, auch dann reicht die normale Laing aus ! 



Ich habe ähnliche Configs bereits mit deutlich schwächeren XSPC Pumpstationen betrieben 



Wenn du 13/10er Schlauch möchtest, würde der Feser gut zum Board passen + Schraubanschlüsse deiner Wahl

http://www.a-c-shop.de/Feser-Tube-Acid-Green-UV-13-10mm

http://www.a-c-shop.de/Fitting-AG1-4-3-8-ID-1-2-OD-High-Flow-13-10mm

http://www.a-c-shop.de/Schraubanschluss-AG-1-4-auf-13-10mm


----------



## p00nage (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

jo den schlauch hab ich natürlich auch endeckt ^^ wenn die farbe in echt auch so wirkt wärs klasse  was meinst du wäre ne gute farbe als innenbeleuchtung ? und welche farbe sollte dann der graue innenraum von meinem case annehmen ? ^^


----------



## bundymania (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

eine Led Beleuchtung in weiss wäre schön !

Das Case würde ich schwarz painten 

Schlauch Review:

[User-Review] Schläuche von FESER ! (13/10 & 19/13) - Forum de Luxx


----------



## p00nage (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

hättest du bilder von so einer beleuchtung ?  weil weiss könnte ich mir so net vorstellen

da würden dann die lüfter eig passen http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...-UCCL12-PWM---white-LED---120x120x25mm--.html


----------



## bundymania (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

Puuhh...du hast Wünsche  Muss ich suchen 

Die Lüfter würden passen, ja, aber da tun´s auch günstigere:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Scythe-Kaze-White-120mm-LED-Fan-mit-Lueftersteuerung_W0QQitemZ310092236516QQcmdZViewItemQQptZModding?hash=item4832f006e4&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A2%7C294%3A50

Da ist sogar ne Steuerung dabei !

16/10er DD im Einsatz:

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showpost.php?p=12082556&postcount=698

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showpost.php?p=12105580&postcount=779

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showpost.php?p=12090737&postcount=724

der 13/10er ist greller


----------



## p00nage (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

aber die lüfter sollten halt auch möglichst leis sein und seh deine lüfter iwie net weil bin dort net kunde sry

und was würdest von orange als beleuchtung halten ? weil des dfi board is ja auch grün/gelb


----------



## bundymania (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

die Scythe sind gedrosselt leise - ich hatte die bereits im Einsatz (so wie 90% der Sachen, die ich hier irgendwo erwähne  )

Ich hab neu verlinkt, klappt nun


----------



## p00nage (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

*Scythe Kaze - White LED*
Lüfterdrehzahl: 800~1600 rpm
Geräuschpegel: 19.02~27.92dBA
Luftdurchfluss: 31.27~66.21 cfm

*Enermax Cluster*
Drehzahl: 500 - 1200 U/min
Volumenstrom: 26,51 - 53,02 CFM
Geräusch: 8 - 14dB(A)

wenn diese angaben stimmen würden wäre mir es den aufpreis wert weil will ja nen leises system haben


----------



## bundymania (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

Herstellerangaben sind meistens für die Tonne, guck dir mal Lüftertests z.B. bei pc-experience an !

Die Scythe sind auf 5V aus 1m Entfernung kaum wahrnehmbar.

Naja musst du wissen, ist nicht mein Geld


----------



## p00nage (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

naja lüfter ist ja des kleinste problem und kann ich mir ja noch überlegen ( wenn net kommen meine papst solang zum einsatz) ^^ wichtiger ist eig der rest pumpe bin ich mir zb noch unschlüssig und wegen agb auch


----------



## p00nage (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

Mag mir keiner mehr helfen ?

Brauch noch nen AGB und ne Pumpe und halt Kleinzeug und es gibt doch auch so werkzeug zum Kabel sleeven( ist doch richtig oder) und wo kann ich es kaufen?  oder sollte ich erstma die wakü machen und dann des andere


----------



## nemetona (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

Bevor es ans Kabelsleeven geht, lass uns erst mal die Wakü fertig abhandeln, aber gutes Sleeve bekommst du hier.

Es wär hilfreich wenn du zur besseren Übersicht mal eine Zusammenstellung deines jetzigen Waküwarenkorbes postest, da sieht man besser welche Empfehlungen du übernommen hast und was noch fehlt


----------



## p00nage (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

ok mach ich gleich ma 

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/a9ef87bafea5c132d964557250bccf8b 

ich hab laing 2 pumpen ausgewählt weil ja die + version eig nur 9€ mehr kostet oder wäre doch ne andere besser? und lüfter weiß ich nochnet genau weil schwank da noch weil zb da die neuen enermax die ich vorhin gepostet hab scheinen auch total leis zu sein ( sollen sie )


----------



## nemetona (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

So weit, so gut 

Bei der Pumpenwahl würde ich dir die Plus Version raten, bei den geringen Aufpreis.
Einigen Usern ist die Laing aber zu laut, du musst halt wissen wie sensibel du auf Geräusche reagierst, und daraufhin selbst abwägen ob du Leistung oder Ultra-Silent möchtest.

Da sind mir auch gleich bei den Komponenten die ich unbedingt noch der Zusammenstellung hinzufügen würde:

Pumpenentkopplung
AGB günstige Rohrvariante
Anschlüsse 13/10 benötigst du 2 Stück je Wakükomponente
Wasserzusatz

Möchtest du die Lüfter regeln?


----------



## DerGamer (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

für was brauch mann die                                                                  Nanoxia Shock Absorbers 8 Stück denn


----------



## p00nage (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

jo aber hab gelesen das man die pumpenentkopplung im baumarkt bekommt und anschlüsse nur so ma paar rein  und lüftersteuerung würde ich dann später nachrüsten und kann man die AGB auch senkrecht montieren?


----------



## nemetona (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

Der AGB ist für Senkrechte Montage ausgelegt.

Die Entkopplungsmaterialien habe ich im Baumarkt geholt, hat nich ca. 10€ gekostet und reicht für 2 Entkopplungen, aber wenn du nur eine brauchst bist du mit dem AT Angebot günstiger.

Wenn du die Lüfter später regeln möchtest dann nimm von den S-Flex die 1200er Ausführung, die 800er sind nur gedrosselte 1200er, so hast du später einen größeren Regelbereich. Jetzt kannst du die 1200er erst einmal fest auf 7V drosseln.


----------



## p00nage (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

jo ist schlauer  bin jetzt erstma fußball schaun


----------



## p00nage (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*



DerGamer schrieb:


> für was brauch mann die                                                                  Nanoxia Shock Absorbers 8 Stück denn


um die lüfter zu entkoppeln oder seh ich das falsch


----------



## nemetona (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

Die Entkoppler benötigst du nicht, die Lufter werden mit dem Radi verschraubt.


----------



## p00nage (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

achso dachte das da halt auch keine schwingungen übertragen werden


----------



## nemetona (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

Der Radi ist eine kompakte massive Einheit und ist daher für Schwinggungsschall nicht so anfällig.


----------



## p00nage (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

achso dachte halt entkoppeln wäre besser weil hätte durch die vielen lamellen ja sein können das da was des schwingen anfängt


----------



## DerGamer (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

ihr ein video wie man ein radi einbaut   Wawerko | Radiator einbauen -> Schritt: Das Video zum Tutorial
da ist es garnicht möglich und nötig entkoppler zu verwenden


----------



## p00nage (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

jo des is mir im nachhinein auch gekommen das des net geht nur dachte eig das ich den radi am gehäuse fest mach und drunter dann blasend die lüfter aber dann wärs ja sinnvoll den radi zu entkoppeln oder ? weil der überträgt ja dann evtl die schwingungen


----------



## DerGamer (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*



p00nage schrieb:


> jo des is mir im nachhinein auch gekommen das des net geht nur dachte eig das ich den radi am gehäuse fest mach und drunter dann blasend die lüfter aber dann wärs ja sinnvoll den radi zu entkoppeln oder ? weil der überträgt ja dann evtl die schwingungen



nun weist ja bescheid

ich würde immer wieder die laine+ und den XSPC Laing DDC Ausgleichsbehälter komplett inkl Aufsatz  nehmen 
ja ja es sagen immer alle die pumpe ist viel zu stark das braucht man nicht 
ich schon ich fahre auch ein auto mit 300 ps braucht man eigentlich auch nicht

noch ein bild mit der pumpe und den aufsatz von mir


----------



## p00nage (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

naja net ganz  weil nen radi kann ja net swingen wie ich schon rausgefunden habe aber er kann ja swingungen übertragen=> soll radi vom gehäuse entkoppelt werden? bzw die lüfter vom gehäuse was auch meine 2 frage hinführt  kann man also dem radi auch am gehäuse fest machen und dann unten drunter die lüfter so das sie auch die luft ausm case blasen ? und der aufsatz auf der pumpe gefällt mir net so


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

zum radi: den brauchste net entkoppeln is ja eh fest mitn gehäuse verschaubt und 3 lüfter die nen kompletten radi zum schwingen bringen wär mir neu 

zum deckel der laing: such dir einen aus der dir gefällt gibt ja genug


----------



## p00nage (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

ja aber kann ich die lüfter auch unter dem radi montieren und müssen die zwischen radi und gehäuse?


----------



## DerGamer (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

das ist natürlich geschmacksache
aber bei diesem deckel brauchst nicht extra einen agb zu holen
das sind ja alles nur tipps von uns, mir
im endeffekt kannst du ja holen was die gefällt und was du willst


----------



## DerGamer (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*



p00nage schrieb:


> ja aber kann ich die lüfter auch unter dem radi montieren und müssen die zwischen radi und gehäuse?



das geht auch aber die luft wird auch aus dem gehäuse gesaugt wenn die lüfter oben drauf sind


----------



## p00nage (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*



DerGamer schrieb:


> das geht auch aber die luft wird auch aus dem gehäuse gesaugt wenn die lüfter oben drauf sind


 

aber dürfte vom endeffekt her des gleiche ergebniss bringen oder?

an die anderen ? was für eigenständige AGB sind zu empfehlen ?

und falls mir laing echt zu laut ist könnte ich doch http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2260_Watercool-Silentstar-DDC-Box.html im extremfall nutzen oder ^^


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

jep kannst die box dann auch nehmen ... ich hab zb den Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Magicool Plexiac 250 Ausgleichsbehälter 45096 
werde aber auf einen von EK wechseln weil der mehr anschlüße hat


----------



## p00nage (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*



Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener schrieb:


> ... ich hab zb den Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Magicool Plexiac 250 Ausgleichsbehälter 45096
> werde aber auf einen von EK wechseln weil der mehr anschlüße hat




wozu brauchst mehr anschlüsse?



DerGamer schrieb:


> das geht auch aber die luft wird auch aus dem gehäuse gesaugt wenn die lüfter oben drauf sind


 

aber dürfte vom endeffekt her des gleiche ergebniss bringen oder?

an die anderen ? was für eigenständige AGB sind zu empfehlen ?


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

tempfühler oder spielereien wie beleuchtungsmodul


----------



## p00nage (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

stimmt sowas wäre echt nicht schlecht ... welchen würdest du da empfehlen ? weil will ihn intern verbauen


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES 250 Rev.2 45110

den zum beispiel


----------



## p00nage (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

grad gesehen das du ja den gleichen tower hast wie ich  magst mir ma paar bilder posten ? so als anregung wie du alles unter gebracht hast


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



radi is aufm dach montiert
agb versteckt sich geschickt neben dem board


----------



## p00nage (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

warum hast du trotzdem noch 2x120er lüfter im case?


----------



## DerGamer (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

einmal um die hdd zu kühlen
trotz wakü entsteht auch wärme im gehäuse und um die abzuführen


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

jep die hdds werden ziemlich warm dadurch das sie direkt untereinander sind und da es langsam wärmer wird ... der linke lüfter ist im moment nich angeschloßen


----------



## p00nage (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

naja zz hab ich nen 80 mm hinten reingetüftelt wo noraml nur für 92mm ist ;-9 hab auch nur 1 Hdd ( 29°C laut HWMonitor) aber dachte eig das die radilüfter genug luft mit raus nehmen

sry hab vergessen das du ja radi aufm dach hast ^^


----------



## DerGamer (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

@Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener

ich würde ihn langsam drehen  und so das die luft nach außen geleitet wird zur unterstützung der case kühlung anschließen


----------



## p00nage (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

ich pack ma alles in nen warenkorb  ^^ ma schaun was ich dann noch brauch

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/be0a27fd1e9fd93da75dec30d2e76884

so ist die aktuelle liste ? passt des so oder wieder ihr was anders machen ? beim AGB bin ich mir immer noch unsicher weil gibt soviel "gleiche"


----------



## bundymania (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

ich würde den 150er EK nehmen (so nen riesen Eumel sieht imo nicht so gut aus) und die normale Version der Lang = reicht völlig aus !

Wenn du in dieser Radipreisklasse bleiben willst. TFC Feser Triple, den gibts es derzeit mit 10% Rabatt beim Willkommen im A-C-Shop  und der ist *lieferbar *

Als Schlauch wäre Danger Den 16/10er deutlich knicksicherer


----------



## p00nage (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

naja der radi wurde mir empfohlen und weiß nicht wegen schlach weil sind ja die anschlüsse und so nochma um einiges teurer oder nicht ? 
AGB war ich mir net sicher dachte halt net das er zu klein ist ^^ 
 pumpe hab ich halt die plus genommen da ich dacht halt net das die dann nachm kreislauf erweitern zu schwach ist nehm ich jetzt lieber die größere weil sind ja nur 9 € und wegen lieferbarkeit zieht sichs eh noch so 2 wochen hin (denk ich ) nur wollte halt jetzt schon wissen was ich für geld ausgeben "muss"

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/106102d1243275958-wakue-bilderthread-bild-2-hwl.jpg

was für ne AGB ist das ? weil würde denk ich von der größe auch zu meinen big tower passen


----------



## bundymania (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

Schraubanschlüsse f. 4 € oder du nimmst die guten Perfect Seal Tüllen für nur 1,79 € abzüglich Rabatt, oder die neuen Feser für nur 1,59 €

Die Plus würde ich nicht unbedingt nur wegen der Ersparnis aussen vor lassen, sondern auch, weil sie lauter ist als die "normale" Variante.

Der AGB aufm Bild dürfte ein Magicool sein - Chinakopie von Cape.


----------



## p00nage (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

mir gings eig nur um die größe vom AGB weil kann man sich sonst so schlecht vorstellen  und wegen schläuche soll man da klare nehmen und die farbe mit zusatz machen ( ist man flexibler ) oder farbige schläuche nehmen oder beides ?

ist die plus echt  soviel lauter ? oder würdest du gleich ne andere marke empfehlen ?


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*



bundymania schrieb:


> Der AGB aufm Bild dürfte ein Magicool sein - Chinakopie von Cape.



hehe jep isn Magicool  wird aber demnächst gegen einen EK getauscht


----------



## p00nage (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

bundymani meinte das von mir gepostete  aber denk nehm jetzt auch sicher den EK


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

oh however  zu der farbe ... die wasser farbe sieht du wenn du farbige schläuche haste eh nur richtig im agb wenn er durchsichtig ist ... bei transparenten schläuchen siehst du die farbe halt immer das ist geschmackssache ... ein nachtteil bei transparenten schläuchen ist zb das sie milchig werden nach längerer zeit


----------



## p00nage (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

gibts keine guten transparenten schläuche die dieses prob nicht haben ?

@bundymania welchen radi würdest du empfehlen ? während der rabatt zeit kann ich bei a-c noch net bestellen


----------



## bundymania (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

* erstmal wieder auf S.1 guck, um zu sehen, was gekühlt werden soll   *

aha...am Anfang nur die CPU, aabberr, du kommst sicher bald auf den Geschmack und willst Graka und Board auch einbinden  Also....muss was potentes her  TFC Triple oder Quad, oder du nimmst nen günstigeren Magicool und packst nen Single, oder Dual dazu bei Aufrüstung.

Und wegen der Schlauchsache: Wenn du farblose nimmst und dann beispielsweise ne farbige Fertigmischung reinkippst, färbt das ab - lässt sie nie gänzlich vermeiden, irgendwann kloppst du den Schlauch dann also wahrscheinlich eh in die Tonne, wenn du ne andere Farbe willst, weil der nicht mehr soooo schön aussieht wie anfangs  Also wäre es eigentlich günstiger, jetzt farbige Schläuche zu nehmen und nen farbloses Konzentrat rein zu kippen. Obendrein musst du später nicht alle Komponenten gründlich reinigen.


----------



## p00nage (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

naja fablösung würd ich wahrs doch verwenden wenns man die kühler wieder sauber bekommt und keinen schaden nehmen  jo hab ja selsbt gesagt sol später mehr dazu kommen nur nen quad bekomm ich denk ich intern in nen chieftech big tower leider net verbaut nur ka was ich intern an radi verbauen muss um alles gekühlt zu bekommen


----------



## maschine (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

Wegen dem XSPC RX360 glaub mir von der Leistung her ist der zwar Top, aaaber bis du den dann wirklich in den Händen hälst wird sicher noch einige Zeit vergehen, denn ich warte schon *7 Wochen (!)* auf meinen. Aber inzwischen hat sich der Support dann doch erbarmt den Radi aus meiner Bestellung rauszunehmen denn es hieß immer (nicht wörtlich ): "Ach warten sie doch noch, nächste Woche wird der wieder lieferbar sein." Tja und jetzt hat sich der Liefertermin mal eben wieder um eine Woche vom 5.6. auf den 12.6. verschoben 
Also jetzt nix gegen Aquatuning aber ich vermute mal das es sich bei XSPC um eine Ein-Mann-Firma handelt die so ungefähr jede Woche einen Radiator im Hobbykeller anfertig


----------



## p00nage (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

hm welchen könnte man sonst nehmen ??? bin mir eben überhaupt net sicher vorallem weil Bundymania gemeint hat das es anfang garnet so teuer sein muss oder nen quad aber der geht ja net in mein gehäuse oder ?


----------



## bundymania (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

Du könntest ja den Magicool Triple ins Dach montieren und nen Single an einen Lüfterplatz - wäre halt deutlich günstiger als nen Quad.


Mit den XSPC Radis gab es Probs hinsichtlich der Lackierung, die neue Charge soll ne matte Lackierung erhalten, das kann also noch dauern, bis die Radis verfügbar sind.


----------



## DerGamer (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*



bundymania schrieb:


> Mit den XSPC Radis gab es Probs hinsichtlich der Lackierung




in welcher weise traten die probleme auf


----------



## bundymania (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

siehe dazu die Info auf der XSPC Seite:  (leider werden die Gewinde auch noch geändert, was ich schade finde  )

_Radiator Paint and Screws - 22/05/09_
_We are in the process of changing the paint on our RX and RS radiators from a gloss finish to a matt finish. This is due to some reports from customers of the gloss finish getting marked in during shipping. The screw size will also be changed from M4 to 6-32 on the matt finish radiators. _


----------



## p00nage (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

reichen dann 3tripple magicool fürn anfang und dann wenn ich später aufrüst noch nen magicool single um alles zu kühlen ?

hab ma paar radi´s rasugesucht:
 teuerste 3er http://www.a-c-shop.de/index.php?a=578&
magicool slim: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1712_MagiCool-SLIM-TRIPLE-360-Radiator.html
magicool: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p478_MagiCool-XTREME-TRIPLE-360-Radiator.html


----------



## bundymania (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

ich weiss ja nicht, wie flüssig du bist, du könntest es erstmal mit dem Magicool Slim für cpu only versuchen - ich schätze, das sich die Wassertemp unter Last im Hochsommer mit dem i7 @oc bei 35-40° einpendeln wird und dann eben nen Single noch dazu - oder wenn das Geld eher zweitranrig ist, direkt den Feser triple kaufen, der ist deutlich besser, aber eben auch viel teurer - siehe mein Review.


MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Radiator - A-C-Shop


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/26065-lesertest-6-radiatoren-im-vergleichstest.html


----------



## p00nage (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

naja geld sollte dann net des prob sein aber sollte von p/l halt passen weil was bringt mir nen 360er der am anfang zwar günstiger war aber dann am ende zu schwach ist  elsbst mit nen zusatz 120er


----------



## bundymania (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

mit dem Single im Verbund reicht das auf jeden Fall aus - Scamps @hwluxx hat sowas ähnliches am laufen, seinen I7 auf 4Ghz und noch ne GTX 260 eingebunden. Den kannste ja mal nach seinen Temps fragen


----------



## p00nage (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

hm aber grad am überlegen könnte eig schon den feser nehmen und bei dem kann ich ja später auch noch nen 120er dazu nehmen ? hätte ich da dann viel mehr leistung ?


----------



## bundymania (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

jo, wird etwa 3-5° bessere Wassertemp ergeben mit dem Fäsör + Single


----------



## p00nage (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

also würde es sich lohnen ?


----------



## p00nage (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter passt des so ?? dann würde ich dort bestellen gibt ja 12% und ich weiß das keine lüfter dabei sind kann mich net entscheiden kommen meine momentanen lüfter drauf


----------



## nemetona (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

Der Warenkorb ist leer, ich bevorzuge immer noch den guten alten Screnshot


----------



## p00nage (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

sry hier der link ^^ https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/9456c1eb913f0e4bf14c40747a9a2b4e


----------



## nemetona (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

Sieht gut aus die Zusammenstellung, Lüfter hast du noch es sind aber 2 Schlauchanschlüsse mehr als wie du jetzt benötigst.


----------



## DerGamer (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

bist du dir ganz sicher das du die wärmeleitpaste nehmen möchtest
denn die ist leitend wenn du zu viel drauf machst und sie über den cpu läuft da kann es einen kurzen geben 
diesen                                                                 ATX-Überbrückungsstecker   brauchst du nicht da kannste auch ein stück draht nehmen


----------



## p00nage (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

welche wärmeleitpaste ist dann gut ??? und anschlüsse hab ich 2 mehr genommen da ich noch net weiß wo welcher hin passt und kommen ja später mehr komponenten dazu


----------



## DerGamer (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

diese                                                                  Scythe Thermal Elixer Wärmeleitpaste ist eine Empfehlung von PCGH E


----------



## p00nage (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

aber sonst alles ok oder würdet ihr was anders machen ?


----------



## nemetona (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

Sonst ist alles ok, 2m Schlauch weniger würden es auch tun, aber so hast du ein stück auf reserve.


----------



## p00nage (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

so habs bestellt ^^ jo hab mir eben gedacht lieber weng mehr man weiß ja nie


----------



## nemetona (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

Ist schon richtig, ich hoffe du hast die 12% MK Rabatt genutzt!


----------



## p00nage (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

jo deswegen ja auch so schnell bestellt ^^  weil i7 und so kommt erst so in 2 wochen oder so  aber würde dann jetzt des gehäuse und so schon vorbereiten  was muss ich dann bei der montage beachten ? und die schablone von aquatuning versteh ich net ganz ... was meinen die mit Feilkante?


----------



## nemetona (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

Ich würde vernuten, das du entlang der gestrichelten Linie den groben Ausschnitt machst, und dann bis zur durchgezogenen Linie, mit feinen Werkzeug wie z.B. Feile oder Dremel, eine saubere Kante erstellst.


----------



## p00nage (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

jo ist iwie weng komisch beschriftet aber will halt nix vermuten weil wenns weg ist is es weg ... so muss ich mit den arbeiten halt warten bis der radi da ist

ps werde dann wahrs auch alles in nem tagebuch festhalten


----------



## p00nage (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

da ihr mir ja sehr bei der wakü geholfen habt bis zur bestellung  hätte ich hier noch paar fragen vllt würdet ihr mir da auch noch helfen  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...dien/57011-festplatte-und-laufwerksfrage.html


----------



## p00nage (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

.... Hab nen* PROBLEM* wollte gerade ma meine neue gtx260 testhalber einbauen aber nun springt mein pc nur noch ins bios mit der meldung " message confirmantion: the system intruded, chassis opened or tempered before, Please check the system" nur hab ich ka was ich nun machen soll hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*



p00nage schrieb:


> .... Hab nen* PROBLEM* wollte gerade ma meine neue gtx260 testhalber einbauen aber nun springt mein pc nur noch ins bios mit der meldung " message confirmantion: the system intruded, chassis opened or tempered before, Please check the system" nur hab ich ka was ich nun machen soll hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen



"chassis intrusion detection" im BIOS abschalten. Bzw.: Kontrollieren, was die ausgelöst haben sollte - normalerweise sind das nur zwei Pins auf Board, an die man einen Schalter anschließen kann (der dann überwacht, ob das Gehäuse geöffnet wurde).


----------



## p00nage (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

thx hab pc geht wieder. wer braucht so ne scheiß option im bios ^^ habs einfach net gefunden. und werd morgen wenn ich zeithab ma mein tagebuch weiter machen mit bildern und so von der gtx 260xt


----------



## p00nage (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

Da ich keinen neuen Thread auf machen wollte aber ich gemerkt hab das meine gtx gut warm wird wollte ich ma fragen was für nen kühler ihr empfehlen würden ( XFX GTX 260 XT ) weil kenn mich da einfach net aus


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

Da musst du mal ein Foto von dem Layout deiner Karte machen. Wenn du Pech ahst passt überhaupt kein Kühler.


----------



## z3rb (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

Oder nur ein Gpu only kühler


----------



## p00nage (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

naja ich möchte meine karte halt erst zerlegen wenn ich auch nen kühler hab  deswegen hätte ich gedacht das kann mir jmd sagen


----------



## maschine (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

Leistungsmäßig sowieso Heatkiller, aber kommt halt aufs Layout an


----------



## p00nage (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: wakü für i7! Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung*

hm hab XFX nachgefragt ob referenz aber wollen mir keine antwort drauf geben und möchte halt erst den kühler ab machen wenn ich ihn dann auch mit wasser kühlen kann


----------

